# What Sherwin Williams Interior Line is equivalent to the A-100 Exterior Paint?



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Using Sherwin Williams for the first time for Interior-purpose. What Sherwin Williams Interior Line is equivalent to the A-100 Exterior Paint?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would think that the promar 200 would be your best bet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Promar Zero. Just do it!*







*Just my opinion. This is not direct professional advice and this poster cannot be held responsible for any loss of production, insufficient coverage, defects, or any other problems due to using this product in the field.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Promar Zero 200 or 400? Flat-finish is desired. 

Also, what about ProClassic, SuperPaint, or Design Basics?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What do you use now?


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Benjamin Moore Super Spec.

I used Regal before, before the cost went up. 



TJ Paint said:


> What do you use now?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd go with 200 then.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you mean Promar 200 Zero VOC Interior Latex Paint?



TJ Paint said:


> I'd go with 200 then.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yes:thumbsup:


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, how much would the retail cost for one-gallon be?



TJ Paint said:


> yes:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It will vary depending on what discounts they offer you and you can negotiate. 

I get my flat for around $22, I know others can get it less.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

$18 ish for flat, $22ish for eggshel. Unless you do crazy volume, i have seen guys get semi for as low as $16


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm around $22 for flat.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

arjun90 said:


> Thanks, how much would the retail cost for one-gallon be?


 Dont know about retail but my price tax included is 40.00 dollars a gal.More than I want to pay.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

finaltouch0 said:


> $18 ish for flat, $22ish for eggshel. Unless you do crazy volume, i have seen guys get semi for as low as $16


For 200 maybe. The zero voc is a few bucks more and we'll worth it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

In fact 200 zero voc kicks the crap out of most paints on the market for walls.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> In fact 200 zero voc kicks the crap out of most paints on the market for walls.


Wha? The joke thread is in the off topic section


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Seriously, i have been using speced out super spec the last 2 weeks and that is such a junk product imo.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Seriously, i have been using speced out super spec the last 2 weeks and that is such a junk product imo.


Try Ultra Spec :-D Once you go with WB products, everything else seems crappy. It's like watching HD TV, anything not in HD I won't bother watching.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Dont know about retail but my price tax included is 40.00 dollars a gal.More than I want to pay.


40 bucks a gal for promar 200 zero?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> 40 bucks a gal for promar 200 zero?


Is this the joke thread or not?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know but I've really been impressed with promar 200 zero. It's really an improvement from normal 200, and I actually liked the normal 200.

I mean, it's not as good as regal select. 

Let me put it this way, I'd rather use zero 200 over duration.

40 bucks a gallon on zero 200 you're getting screwed. No way around it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I think your looking at 28 a gallon for satin sheen. I have an exception at 24. It's a beast of a product, i would like to try the ultra, but not available locally for me. Super spec almost seems stringy out of the bucket.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> I think your looking at 28 a gallon for satin sheen. I have an exception at 24. It's a beast of a product, i would like to try the ultra, but not available locally for me. Super spec almost seems stringy out of the bucket.


Yeah you have to cut it for it to behave.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> 40 bucks a gal for promar 200 zero?


 t
Thats what they priced it to me at.Ive been wanting to give it a try but not at that buy.There price hikes need to take one!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> t
> 
> Ive been wanting to give it a try but not at that buy.There price hikes need to take one!


Tell your sw exactly that. I bet they come down for you.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

I purchased SW's Emerald Interior Paint the Other day and the receipt does not mention Emerald; it only mentions Deposit 5, etc. How does the Lifetime Warranty work in the case of SW products?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Dont know about retail but my price tax included is 40.00 dollars a gal.More than I want to pay.


Thats ridiculous. I get Duration Home cheaper than that. Are you a regular customer at SW?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> In fact 200 zero voc kicks the crap out of most paints on the market for walls.


I need to try the stuff. :yes:TJ's constant posts on PM 200 already had me considering it. I've been using Duration Home for the last 6 or 7 years and used Super Paint prior to that. 
The wheels are turning now. :whistling2: Out of curiousity I just called and was quoted $25.69 for 200 Zero Eggshell, but I know if I call my rep he will plug me in at a better price.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> I need to try the stuff. :yes:TJ's constant posts on PM 200 already had me considering it. I've been using Duration Home for the last 6 or 7 years and used Super Paint prior to that.
> The wheels are turning now. :whistling2: Out of curiousity I just called and was quoted $25.69 for 200 Zero Eggshell, but I know if I call my rep he will plug me in at a better price.


I used it today and it's awesome. The semi doesn't cover that well so I use super paint. Flat and eggshell are like a dream.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

arjun90 said:


> Double Post


 Double price.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I used it today and it's awesome. The semi doesn't cover that well so I use super paint. Flat and eggshell are like a dream.


How does it compare to Duration Home? One of my selling points with DH has always been the durability and scrubbabilty. But lately with all the price increases Im just under $40 a gallon for DH. Im starting to question if its really worth the extra $15 per gallon when my avearge interior is 30 gallons? Were talkin close to 500 bucks per job.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Thats ridiculous. I get Duration Home cheaper than that. Are you a regular customer at SW?


 Yes Wood and I also get Duration cheaper than that I think.I did last time I checked but they always seem to raise the price on it also every purchase of it.Rep told me what do I have to do to keep your business and I told him to stay out of it!Jokingly.He ask me what i would pay for Duration and it was to be a fixed price.Was for about the 1st few jobs then little by little they kept raising it to a point that I hardly buy from them now only occasionly and it would have to be one of their sales event.Sw. use to be all I ever used for over 20plus yrs until recently.I get tired having to wheel and deal everytime I go there.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> How does it compare to Duration Home? One of my selling points with DH has always been the durability and scrubbabilty. But lately with all the price increases Im just under $40 a gallon for DH. Im starting to question if its really worth the extra $15 per gallon when my avearge interior is 30 gallons? Were talkin close to 500 bucks per job.


DH is better for sure, and I've used a lot of it, but $15 a gallon better I don't think so. I was always a super paint guy and didn't like the 200 until recently. I got comped a gallon of the 200 voc and haven't looked back. The only time I really sell dh is if the customer says they are looking for something really scrubbable.


----------

